# Alternative zu MSI Afterburners OSD



## Nickles (15. Dezember 2014)

Suche eine Alternative zum um fangreichen On Screen Display des MSI Afterburners, also mit ungefähr gleichem Umfang. 
Leider killt mir Afterburner den PC bei Programmstart.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2014)

Haste zu hohe Taktrate eingestellt?


----------



## Nickles (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe gar nichts eingestellt 
Nur das OSD benutzt.


----------



## Julian1303 (16. Dezember 2014)

versuchs doch erst mal mi ner kompletten deinstallation, ccleaner drüber auch registry und dann neu drauf spielen. les ich zum ersten mal das afterburner nen pc zum absturz bringt.


----------



## Nickles (16. Dezember 2014)

Google mal MSI afterburner + freeze , ich bin da nicht der einzige


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Dezember 2014)

- welche Version des Afterburners? 4.0.0 ist aktuell.
- Afterburner im Autostart? Wenn ja --> rausnehmen um mal korrekt hochzufahren
- welcher Catalyst?
- Afterburner Profil-Verzeichnis löschen und danach den Afterburner starten

Prinzipiell ist mir noch kein Fall untergekommen wo man die Probleme mit dem Afterburner nicht lösen konnte.


----------



## crae (24. Dezember 2014)

Solltest du wieder hinkriegen, falls nicht könntest du dir über Fraps die Fps anzeigen lassen und (aber nur im Hintergrund) über zb HWMonitor die Temps.


----------

